# Sarver embracing Suns' rebuild



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Suns have purged bad contracts, cleared salary-cap space, accumulated draft picks and made general manager and head coach hires that inspire hope — and patience.
> 
> The Suns began draft workouts Monday, but their No. 5 pick in the June 27 draft will not come with a cape to rescue a last-place team. While Dwight Howard and Chris Paul might be power-team shopping, the Suns look to be a year away from attempting a bigger step when the draft and free-agency classes are better.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...aft-game-changer-rebuild-small-successes.html


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

"Sarver embracing cost-cutting measures, employing players on rookie contracts"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

One thing, I'll say in his defense of him and nothing more. Sarver's not quite as cheap as his rep. He spends money and even paid lux tax. Just spends it making the wrong decisions as in GM moves when Amare left (Hedo/Turk/Warrick) or selling draft picks to sign FAs like Marcus Banks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Shhhhh.......the narrative is more fun.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol


----------

